# {Resolved} HELP. Can't install Bluetooth 4.0 for my wireless VR controllers



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

I bought one of the windows headsets. Compatibility check said i need to have bluetooth 4.0 adapter. So i bought one, installed the drivers...aaaaand nothing. Windows 10 doesn't recognize that i have bluetooth adapter at all. Not shown in device manager, settings, anywhere. When i plug in the adapter, in device manager it shows as Unknown USB device (device descriptor request failed. idk what to do.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 5, 2018)

Get a replacement. If that doesn’t work get a refund. Pls report your HMD model so people can better help you. Or better yet search for the model’s online user forums or call that company for help.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2018)

try these steps from M$ help forum, i had issues with BT as well, but i dont recall what fixed it

Settings  > Devices > Bluetooth & other devices . Make sure Bluetooth is turned on. 
Make sure your device is turned on, is charged or has fresh batteries 
Make sure airplane mode is off: Select the *Start* button, then select Settings > Network & Internet > Airplane mode . Under Airplane mode, make sure the toggle is turned off. Try turning Bluetooth on and off: Select Start button, then select Settings  > Devices > Bluetooth & other devices . Turn off Bluetooth, wait a few seconds, then turn it back on. Remove the Bluetooth device, then add it again: Select the Start button, then select Settings  > Devices > Bluetooth & other devices .. Under Bluetooth, select the device you’re having problems connecting to, and then select Remove device > Yes. To learn more about how to add your Bluetooth device again, see Connect a Bluetooth device
Settings > Update & Security > Troubleshoot . Under Find and fix other problems, select Bluetooth, and then select Run the troubleshooter  and follow the instructions.


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

It's like you guys didn't even read my post. so let me try again. MY PC DOESN'T RECOGNIZE MY BLUETOOTH ADAPTER. There is no bluetooth to try turning on and off. Because as far as Win 10 is concerned, i have no bluetooth adapter plugged in at all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2018)

DuxCro said:


> It's like you guys didn't even read my post. so let me try again. MY PC DOESN'T RECOGNIZE MY BLUETOOTH ADAPTER. There is no bluetooth to try turning on and off. Because as far as Win 10 is concerned, i have no bluetooth adapter plugged in at all.



I read your post, dont be rude.

9 times out of 10 ,issues like this are some silly ,simple setting that the user overlooked, so I apologize if it seems mundane  or boring to you, but odds say its one of the steps above, or like posted above, get a new one.  We're just people helping you for free , there's no reason to be rude.


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

It seems like Microsoft destroyed Bluetooth support in update 1803. Nothing works.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2018)

it still works, im current, & i just found a BT dongle, & plugged it in, it popped the icon up right away.

your sure you dont have airplane mode on?

in network settings, under airplane mode, there is a bluetooth on/off slider, be sure its on, IF you see it.

if your missing the slider option. try opening an elevated CMD prompt , type "CMD" in start menu, right click, & open as admin, run the following command with quotes. "sfc/scannow"

i know its frustrating when shit doesnt work, but it gota be a setting turned off, or the device is broken. theres only the 2 avenues, with different versions of each, but ultimately its software, or Hardware.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2018)

Have you reset the Bluetooth Services yet? Directions here:
4. Restart Bluetooth Support Service 
Windows Key+R > Type services.msc > Enter > Once the Services window opens, locate Restart Bluetooth Support Service > right-click > Restart. 

After so, right-click on it again, choose Properties, then ensure startup type is on Automatic


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

Cmd thing showed no results at all. Airplane mode is not available.  Bluetooth Services are running and on automatic. I mean, this adapter i am using on desktop PC. Should be plug & play.  But i tried with the drivers and without installed drivers. Not working in any USB port


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 5, 2018)

Go into control panel, and then go into device manager, and see if the Bluetooth dongle is showing up at all, it may have an asterisk that's yellow near it or !, Showing there's an error. look for the troubleshooting option, by right clicking on it ,and going into properties.

Confirm that you've run Windows update and checked for any recent updates as well.

you should fill in your system specs, along with windows version, and type, all info for the PC thats important.

i have work, but ill look in later .

be sure you run sfc /scannow  in Admin CMD prompt


you could also see if removing any of these helps. under  installed updates
- KB4074588
- KB4077675
- KB4058258


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

Bluetooth is not showing up at all in Device Manager. Drivers that came with Bluetooth adapter are installed. Adapter itself doesn't get recognized when plugged in an USB port. Like it is not there at all. Sometimes it does get recognized as Unknown USB device. I have the very latest update of Win 10. Did it today. Bluetooth services are running. All bluetooth driver services are running as well. It is BTA-403 bluetooth 4.0 adapter. Windows 10 pro 64 bit. Asus rampage IV formula MBO. i7 3930K CPU, GTX 1080TI, Corsair CX850M PSU,  1TB toshiba hdd and 10GB  total  2x4 and 2x1 GB DDR3 1600. All USB ports function with other USB peripherals.

And now here's the weird part. In device manager bluetooth adapter did show for a moment. It had yellow exclamation point on it. I uninstalled it, restarted PC and windows downloaded some Bluetooth drivers. It worked...for a brief moment, and then the drivers were gone from device manager.  I have no ide what's going on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2018)

DuxCro said:


> Cmd thing showed no results at all. Airplane mode is not available.  Bluetooth Services are running and on automatic. I mean, this adapter i am using on desktop PC. Should be plug & play.  But i tried with the drivers and without installed drivers. Not working in any USB port
> View attachment 111938View attachment 111939



Send that adapter back and get another brand.

By the way Dont be rude to people trying to help you, that will get you shunned.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2018)

I second @eidairaman1 : send it back, it's most likely defective.


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 5, 2018)

I sent it back. But i'll probably have to wait until next week for replacement. I'll report back.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know, we'll look for the update


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 18, 2018)

I finally got my replacement Bluetooth 4.0 adapter. ASUS BT-400. Plugged it into one of the front USB 2.0 ports, windows installed drivers,and i had bluetooth in seconds. 
That previous Bluetooth 4.0 adapter (Orico BTA-403) probably wasn't defective, it just doesn't support Win 10. I went to a store where they had those adapters and they tested one of them on their Win 10 desktop. Didn't works. So if you are buying a bluetooth 4.0 adapter, and plan to use them on win 10, Orico BTA-403 wont work.


----------

